# X-Planes series books about Nazi aircraft



## Vahe Demirjian (Dec 30, 2019)

A spree of books from the series _X-Planes _about Nazi aircraft are available at these links:

Messerschmitt Me 264 Amerika Bomber
Luftwaffe Emergency Fighters: Blohm & Voss BV P.212 , Heinkel P.1087C, Junkers EF 128, Messerschmitt P.1101, Focke-Wulf Ta 183 and Henschel Hs P.135
Bachem Ba 349 Natter
Dornier Do 335


----------

